# Stepping up from Gaggia Evolution



## tdaawg (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi folks! What an amazing community here, with tons of good advice.

For about 5 years I've been making myself a coffee or two every day using a Gaggia Evolution and £30 De'longhi burr grinder. It's been a lot better than Nefscafe, but consistency has always been hit and miss. So about 2 months ago I discovered there are much better options available, and I'm keen to take the next step. I'm lucky enough to have a budget of up to £2K, although don't want to spuff the cash needlessly.

What route would you take if you were in my shoes?

One option is I start with a good grinder like a Mazzer Mini and some decent beans from a local Leeds supplier such as North Star, and seeing how that works out. Perhaps some scales too.

Or I could go a bit further and add a Rancillo to that, or even a Leva, R58 or Duetto (I often make cappucinnos coffees for 4-6 people on weekends).

My main goal is to be able to make "good" coffee pretty quickly, and spend the next few years slowly learning to make great coffee


----------

